# ne trouve pas le dossier sonnerie sur itunes 10.1



## N.O.E.M.I (15 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite mettre des sonneries sur mon iphone, j'ai choisi ma musique je les réduis à 3O' en version AAC, bref je pense que j'ai tout fait!!
Mais que mon iphone se synchronise, quand je vais dessus il y n'y a pas de dossier "sonnerie", j'ai résumé, infos, APPS, musique, film, serie TV, podcast, radio et photo mais de sonnerie.
A savoir que j'en ai ouvert un dans préference itunes.
Je ne vois plus comment faire, aidez moi s'il vous plait!!
Merci


----------



## subsole (15 Février 2011)

N.O.E.M.I a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaite mettre des sonneries sur mon iphone, j'ai choisi ma musique je les réduis à 3O' en version AAC, bref je pense que j'ai tout fait!!
> Mais que mon iphone se synchronise, quand je vais dessus il y n'y a pas de dossier "sonnerie", j'ai résumé, infos, APPS, musique, film, serie TV, podcast, radio et photo mais de sonnerie.
> ...



Bonjour, 
jette une oeil par là =====> comment-offrir-de-nouvelles-sonneries-son-iphone-


----------



## N.O.E.M.I (15 Février 2011)

Merci, de ton aide.. Mais je n'y arrive toujours pas, car quand je change mon extrait .m4a en .m4r rien ne change!!
Merci quand même..


----------



## DamienLT (15 Février 2011)

Autre solution, va dans ton Finder. Dans le dossier Musique tu as un dossier iTunes, ouvres-le. Ensuite dans le dossier iTunes tu as un dossier nommé iTunes Media. Ouvres-le aussi et là tu vérifies si tu as un dossier du nom de "Ringtones" sinon crées le et mets tes sonneries à l'intérieur.


----------



## N.O.E.M.I (15 Février 2011)

ça fonctionne toujours pas!!Je crois que je vais devoir abandonné!!
Merci à tous..


----------



## subsole (15 Février 2011)

N.O.E.M.I a dit:


> ça fonctionne toujours pas!!Je crois que je vais devoir abandonné!!
> Merci à tous..



Que se passe t il lorsque tu lances le fichier  _.m4r_ qui est sur ton Mac?


----------



## N.O.E.M.I (15 Février 2011)

Il le lit.(enfin itunes le lit)


----------



## subsole (16 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
iTunes => Préférences => Onglet Général => coche la case Sonneries.
Ensuite, clique sur OK.


----------



## je galère (11 Mars 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> iTunes => Préférences => Onglet Général => coche la case Sonneries.
> Ensuite, clique sur OK.


 Bonjour
ou se situe "Préférences" ou alors qu'est-ce qu'un "Finder" désoler je suis nul en informatique


----------



## r e m y (11 Mars 2011)

je galère a dit:


> Bonjour
> ou se situe "Préférences" ou alors qu'est-ce qu'un "Finder" désoler je suis nul en informatique


----------



## marcelus13 (3 Avril 2011)

j'ai le même soucis.
en fait le contenu multimédia dans l'information ne connait pas le type "sonnerie" ou "ringtones".
Y a surement un truc ...mais je ne sais pas ou !!


----------



## subsole (4 Avril 2011)

marcelus13 a dit:


> j'ai le même soucis.
> en fait le contenu multimédia dans l'information ne connait pas le type "sonnerie" ou "ringtones".
> Y a surement un truc ...mais je ne sais pas ou !!



Bonjour,
Il faut que la sonnerie soit au format .m4r


----------



## marcelus13 (7 Avril 2011)

en fait il faut plein de chose :
que la zik fasse max 30 s
que son format soir *.m4r
que les informations soit "sonneries".

C'est le dernier qui pose problème.
Qd on clic droit obtenir des informations, onglet option, type de contenu multimédia.....

du coup en onglet résumé sur la ligne type, on reste à fichier audio Mpeg et pas sonnerie !!


si le type n'est pas sonnerie.... rien ne fonctionne !!

je bataille pour faire apparaitre "sonnerie"...
je me demande si ça vient pas de Itunes 10 

Avis ?


----------



## drs (7 Avril 2011)

une solution simplicime pour faire une sonnerie: GarageBand 

Tu importe ton fichier audio, tu vas dans Partager > Sonnerie vers iTunes, et ça fait tout tout seul


----------



## marcelus13 (10 Avril 2011)

effectivement..... d'une simplicité extraordinaire.... 
seul reproche le signal perd un peu en qualité....
mais gros avantage avec garage band on peut vraiment choisir ce que l'on souahite dans la musique ....

MERCI


----------



## drs (10 Avril 2011)

ouais, en meme temps, la qualité c'est pas trop grave, puisque c'est destiné à sortir par le haut parleur rikiki de l'iphone


----------



## Spotule (17 Mai 2013)

Super pour I-tunes. Ca marche facile. Merci


----------



## r e m y (17 Mai 2013)

Spotule a dit:


> Super pour I-tunes. Ca marche facile. Merci
> 
> 
> --------------------
> PowerBook G4 avec Mac OSX 10.3.9




euh... si tu as toujours un powerbook G4 sous MacOs X 10.3.9, je suis surpris que tu arrives  aussi facilement à créer des sonneries pour iPhone.

Explique comment tu t'y prends, stp, ça pourra peut-être servir à d'autres


----------



## larafrs (23 Août 2013)

bonjour, j'avais exactement le même problème que noemi. J'avais tout fait mais impossible de trouver 'sonnerie' dans itunes pour mettre mon lien. 
En fait il faut ouvrir itunes, aller dans préférences en haut à gauche.
Cocher dans 'préférences' : sons
une fois que c'est fait recréer son fichier, le mettre sur le bureau, le reconvertir et enfin supprimer de son itunes le modele n°1. A partir de la prendre le morceau sur le bureau le mettre dans 'sons' et synchroniser l'iphone. Et la magie, la musique apparait dans les sons... )))


----------

